# S7 Startup Merker aus OB100 oder im OB 1?



## bike (10 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

bei uns ist eine interessante Diskussion in Gange.
Beim Hochlauf der Steuerung wird ja oft ein Merker benötigt, damit Fehler unterdrückt und Funktionen neu initialisert werden.
Jetzt gibt es die Möglichkeit mit setzen des Merkers im OB100 und rücksetzen am ende OB1.
Oder im OB den OB1scan auf 1 vergleichen.

MIr gefällt das Vergleichen eigentlich nicht, denn es ist Netzwerk mehr, das nur beim Hochlauf notwendig ist, in dem Baustein.

Was ist besser bzw wie macht ihr es?


bike


----------



## SCM (10 Februar 2013)

Also ich würde es mit der 0B 100 Variante machen!Damit funktioniert das doch Problemlos!
Das vergleichen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht nötig!

Gruß


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Februar 2013)

Ich mache es auch immer im OB100.
Wenn man es im OB1 macht ist die Frage, ob es eine bestimmte Konstellation geben kann bei der andere OBs nach dem OB100 Durchlauf aber vor dem OB1 aufgerufen werden. Z.B. Fehler OBs für Hardwarefehler oder dergleichen. Dort könnte man das Anlaufbit dann nicht zuverlässig abfragen.
Im OB100 sollte man hingegen immer auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## bike (10 Februar 2013)

Danke für die Bestätigungen. ;-)

Mir wird von unserem Nachwuchs, da ich auch diese Anschauung habe; unterstellt, es lege an meinem biblischen Alter, dass ich mit OB100 arbeite und nicht die neue? Technik nutzen würde.


bike


----------



## Boxy (10 Februar 2013)

Bin eigentlich auch für die OB100 Variante ...


----------



## hucki (10 Februar 2013)

Boxy schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich auch für die OB100 Variante ...


Kein Wunder:





bike schrieb:


> ... es lege an meinem biblischen Alter, ...


Gleiches Konzept, oder?





Ich bevorzuge (trotz oder wegen meines Alters) den SM0.1.



Ich hab' es ansonsten zumindest vor noch nicht all zu langer Zeit mit dem OB100 gelehrt bekommen.


----------



## mnuesser (10 Februar 2013)

Naja,
viele Wege führen nach Rom 
als letzten unschönen Weg könnte ich dir noch anbieten: Setzen eines Merkers im letzten Netzwerk des OB1.
Merker darf natürlich nicht remanent sein 
Achja und wenn dieser Merker "nicht" eins ist, bist du im ersten zyklus


----------



## hucki (10 Februar 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> ...
> als letzten unschönen Weg könnte ich dir noch anbieten: Setzen eines Merkers im letzten Netzwerk des OB1. ...


Kommt ja auf's Gleiche raus:





bike schrieb:


> ... MIr gefällt das Vergleichen eigentlich nicht, denn es ist Netzwerk mehr, das nur beim Hochlauf notwendig ist, in dem Baustein. ...


----------



## bike (10 Februar 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge (trotz oder wegen meines Alters) den SM0.1.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab' es ansonsten zumindest vor noch nicht all zu langer Zeit mit dem OB100 gelehrt bekommen.



Also in einer richtigen S7 CPU  gibt es keinen SM01 

Und wenn du das mit OB100 kennst, kann es nicht falsch sein.

Ich brauche keine neuen Versionen, die Mist sind, sondern beide von mir beschriebenen Versionen werden verwendet und das für und wider versuche ich zu ergründen.


bike


----------



## hucki (10 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Also in einer richtigen S7 CPU  gibt es keinen SM01  ...


Ja, leider. Genauso wenig wie den SM0.0. 
Sollte auch nur 'n kleiner Spaß sein.




bike schrieb:


> ... Und wenn du das mit OB100 kennst, kann es nicht falsch sein. ...


Wenn sie das min. bis vor noch 3-4 Jahren gelehrt haben, bin ich da ganz deiner Meinung.





bike schrieb:


> ... Ich brauche keine neuen Versionen, die Mist sind,  ...


Ich nehme an, das galt nicht mir, denn mein Kommentar dazu steht ja schon weiter oben.
8)


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, das galt nicht mir, denn mein Kommentar dazu steht ja schon weiter oben.
> 8)



Sorry hucki, war undeutlich von mir geschrieben.
Es war nicht für dich, habe da etwas zusammengeworfen.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2013)

Bei den allermeisten meiner Anlagen nutze ich den OB1scan. 
Es gibt nur ganz wenige Konfigurationen, die wirklich einen OB100 erfordern.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vollmi (11 Februar 2013)

Ich benutze auch nur den OB1scan. Nur um einen Merker zu setzen lade ich doch nicht zusätzlich n Baustein.

Im OB1 wird bei mir das gesamte Programm abgehandelt. Jeder Funktionsbaustein der  übergeordnete Software abhandelt wird im OB1 abgehandelt und kommentiert genauso wie der OB1scan.

Ich halte den OB1 Scan minimal weniger Arbeitsintensiver und übersichtlicher als den OB100 zu generieren.

mfG René


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2013)

Braucht ihr keinen OB100?
Läuft bei euch alles so an? 

Also bei Kommunikationen und Achsen brauch ich den schon.
Und dann einen Merker setzen, was muss ich da generieren? 


bike


----------



## SCM (11 Februar 2013)

Was macht ihr dann mit Programmteilen die in Weckalarmen aufgerufen werden! Bekommen die dann durch die First OB1 Scan überprüfung keinen CPU Start mit?
Die OB100 Methode würde dies natürlich berücksichtigen!

Gruß


----------



## vollmi (11 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Und dann einen Merker setzen, was muss ich da generieren?



Ich brauch effektiv keinen OB100 läuft alles so. Und dann spar ich mir halt diesen zusätzlich Programmteil nur für einen Merker. 
Wenn du ihn sowieso hast, dann spielts wohl effektiv keine Rolle mehr.

Man könnte den OB1 Scan ja auch direkt ohne umweg über ein Symbol an die Bausteine hängen, dann spart man sich die Zusatzanweisungen im OB1. Hat diese dann natürlich dafür in JEDEM Baustein der eine Initialisation voraussetzt.

Sind eh Luxusprobleme.

mfG René


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Braucht ihr keinen OB100?
> Läuft bei euch alles so an?
> 
> Also bei Kommunikationen und Achsen brauch ich den schon.
> Und dann einen Merker setzen, was muss ich da generieren?



Beim Einsatz von bestimmten Achsbaugruppen oder Sinumerik hat der OB100 bestimmt seine Berechtigung.
Es kann der Hochlauf / die Intialisierung dieser Baugruppen abgewartet werden bevor überhaupt die zyklische Bearbeitung im OB1 freigegeben wird.

Setzt man aber nur einfach im OB100 ein Bit, dann kann man sich den Baustein sparen. Das funktioniert mit dem OB1Scan genauso.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MRose (11 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

nutze auch den OB100. Setze dort teilweise sogar mehrere Init-Bits, z.B. für Reglerinitialisierungen (Weckalarm-OBs).


----------



## Boxy (11 Februar 2013)

Ist halt schon ein Unterschied, ob man nur die PLC oder z.B. 804D (NC mit PLC) einsetzt!

Bei der NC Variante, benötigt man halt den OB100 ...
Obwohl, man könnte bestimmt dies auch im OB1 bestimmt machen und das eine Netzwerk für die Initialisierung nur bearbeitet wenn OB1Scan 1 ist ... 

Könnte man mal versuchen


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Februar 2013)

ich will jetzt nicht aus Prinzip die Gegenposition beziehen, aber es ist tatsächlich so, dass ich die Auswertung der Startinformation des OB1 bevorzuge. Nach Möglichkeit versuche ich, auf andere OBs zu verzichten. Aber dass es Situationen gibt, wo der OB100 Sinn macht, wusste ich noch nicht.

bei der 1200er suche ich gerade verzweifelt nach der Startinfo des OB1...


----------



## SCM (11 Februar 2013)

Also bei der S7 1200 kannst du in der HW Konfig in den System/Taktmerker Einstellungen das Systemmerker Byte aktivieren in diesem ist das Bit 0 für den First Scan!

Gruß


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2013)

Boxy schrieb:


> Ist halt schon ein Unterschied, ob man nur die PLC oder z.B. 804D (NC mit PLC) einsetzt!
> 
> Bei der NC Variante, benötigt man halt den OB100 ...
> Obwohl, man könnte bestimmt dies auch im OB1 bestimmt machen und das eine Netzwerk für die Initialisierung nur bearbeitet wenn OB1Scan 1 ist ...
> ...



Also das mitohne OB100 das ist ein Tipp der einen gewissen Charm hat.
Wobei ich das als nicht unbedingt sinnvoll und erfolgsversprechend ansehe.

Es ist schon toll, dass es bei Programmieren den Eindruck gibt, dass man ohne OB100 auskommt.
Ich setze z.B. auch die Taktflanken beim Hochlauf im OB100 zurück, damit nicht aus irgend einem Grund eine ungemütliche Situation entstehen kann.
Wie machen die Kollegen das mit Initialisieren bei Kommunikation, Reglern  oder so.

Also machen wir es mit dem Setzen im OB 100, denn so ein OB100 belastet die Zykluszeit nicht und beeinträchtigt die Funktion der PLC nicht.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ... denn so ein OB100 belastet die Zykluszeit nicht und beeinträchtigt die Funktion der PLC nicht.


aber macht meinem Geschmack nach das Programm unübersichtlicher. Aber das ist so in meinen Augen...

ein "if OB1scan=1 do ..." find ich aber nun nicht wirklich zyklusbelastend.

...aber ein Streit um solche Nebensächlichkeiten kann leicht zum Selbstzweck entarten


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> aber macht meinem Geschmack nach das Programm unübersichtlicher. Aber das ist so in meinen Augen...
> 
> ein "if OB1scan=1 do ..." find ich aber nun nicht wirklich zyklusbelastend.
> 
> ...aber ein Streit um solche Nebensächlichkeiten kann leicht zum Selbstzweck entarten





Beim jedem Debug Aufruf sehe ich am Anfang einen Vergleich, der mich überhaupt nicht interessiert.
Auch wenn die Bedingung false ist, dann ist es eben bei jedem Durchlauf da.
Dadurch wird das Programm nicht schneller.

Und es ging nicht um Streit sondern darum, wie es andere machen.
Wer nur von kurz bis nah seine Programmierarbeit sieht, macht etwas falsch.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Beim jedem Debug Aufruf sehe ich am Anfang einen Vergleich, der mich überhaupt nicht interessiert.
> ...
> Wer nur von kurz bis nah seine Programmierarbeit sieht, macht etwas falsch.


na, Du kannst Dich ja richtig über Kleinigkeiten aufregen? weil im OB1 etwas steht, das nur ein einziges Mal beim Anlauf der Steuerung ausgeführt wird?

wg. kurz und nah: Was machen in Deinen Augen denn die Kollegen kurz, nah, falsch?


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> na, Du kannst Dich ja richtig über Kleinigkeiten aufregen? weil im OB1 etwas steht, das nur ein einziges Mal beim Anlauf der Steuerung ausgeführt wird?
> 
> wg. kurz und nah: Was machen in Deinen Augen denn die Kollegen kurz, nah, falsch?



Du solltest dir einmal Gedanken machen wie ein Programm funktioniert.
Unabhängig ob ein Vergleich true oder false ist, der Vergleich wird ausgeführt und kostet Rechenzeit.

und ich habe vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich Programmierer gefragt habe und keine TIA abhängige Gläubige.

Sei sehr vorsichtig, dass du nicht einmal eine richtige Maschine programmieren musst.

Danke fürs Gespräch, aber du verstehst nach dem was du schreibst zu wenig vom Prgrammieren.


bike


----------



## IBFS (11 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Du solltest dir einmal Gedanken machen wie ein Programm funktioniert.
> Unabhängig ob ein Vergleich true oder false ist, der Vergleich wird ausgeführt und *kostet Rechenzeit.*



Leider habe ich die Angewohnheit alles erst komplett zu lesen und danach zu urteilen.    aber *das kostet leider LEBENSZEIT*.

Daher wäre es gut wenn du einiges was du hier schreibst in deinem privaten OB100 hineinschreiben würdest.

Schreibe einfach deine ganze Prosa an dich selbst als PN, dann hast du es dir von der Seele geschrieben und du kannst ruhig schlafen. 

Vorteil einer selbstandressierten PN, niemand gibt dir Wiederworte ...  





bike schrieb:


> *und ich habe vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich Programmierer gefragt habe und keine TIA abhängige Gläubige.
> 
> Sei sehr vorsichtig, dass du nicht einmal eine richtige Maschine programmieren musst.
> 
> ...




Der Perfekte schreibt manchmal auch ganz schönen Unsinn, aber dieser anmaßende arrogante Müll dieser drei Zeilen
würden für dich in anderen mir bekannten Foren mindestens 4 Wochen Auszeit bedeuten.

Vor Programmieren erwarte ich ein Mindestmaß an Niveau. Leider muss ich da in letzter Zeit ganz schön Abstriche machen.

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ... der Vergleich wird ausgeführt und kostet Rechenzeit.


entschuldigung, ich hatte mich unpräzise ausgedrückt. ich meinte natürlich: ...etwas steht, das jedes Mal im Zyklus ausgeführt wird, aber nur ein einzig erstes Mal benötigt wird.

Ob man den Merker "erster_Zyklus" nun im OB1 oder OB100 bildet, macht in meinen Augen den Unterschied, dass er an zwei verschiedenen Orten gebildet werden muss, wenn er im OB100 gesetzt und im OB1 zurückgesetzt wird.

Wird am Ende des OB1 ein Merker "nicht_erster_Zyklus" gebildet, so hat das den Makel, dass man sich über das Remanenzverhalten dieses Merkers Sorgen machen muss.

Für die Auswertung der Startinformation des OB1 spricht, dass es verschiedene Anlaufereignisse gibt. Ich habe zwar noch nie die Unterscheidung benötigt, aber vielleicht hat sich ja jemand was sinnvolles dabei gedacht, als er die verschiedenen Anlaufereignisse kreiert hat.

Und was ich tötlich hasse, ist, wenn im OB100 irgendwelche Initialisierungsroutinen stehen. Das geht absolut gegen meinen Drang, zu kapseln. Aber bevor Du mich wieder bezichtigst, keine Ahnung vom Programmieren zu haben, akzeptiere ich da Deinen für mich voraussehbaren Standpunkt.


----------



## borromeus (15 Februar 2013)

Rein informativ: hat wer für PCS7 auch eine "korrekte" Lösung, die besser als meine Bastellösungen sind?


----------



## Astralavista (15 Februar 2013)

In PCS7 werden die Bausteine automatisch mit im OB100 eingebaut (falls bnötigt).
Sieht man auch wenn man die Eigenschaften eines Bausteins im CFC-Editor aufmacht.


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2013)

Astralavista schrieb:


> In PCS7 werden die Bausteine automatisch mit im OB100 eingebaut (falls bnötigt).
> Sieht man auch wenn man die Eigenschaften eines Bausteins im CFC-Editor aufmacht.



Kann doch nach Aussage vonPerfektionist nicht sein, da ein OB100 überhaupt nicht notwendig ist.


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Februar 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Bike und Perfektionist:
> Bitte bei der Sache bleiben ...! Das es keine absolut richtige oder grund-falsche Vorgehensweise gibt haben wir doch schon öfter mal geklärt ...



Noch einmal ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2013)

Ich bin absoult bei der Sache.
Habe nur zusammen gefasst, was der Herr geschrieben hat.


bike


----------



## borromeus (15 Februar 2013)

Astralavista schrieb:


> In PCS7 werden die Bausteine automatisch mit im OB100 eingebaut (falls bnötigt).
> Sieht man auch wenn man die Eigenschaften eines Bausteins im CFC-Editor aufmacht.


Najo, zB möchte ich alle FlipFlops (edit: oder OP_D, OP_D3) reseten, dazu das Neustartbit.
Oder Kunde will Alarm haben bei CPU Neustart, auch hier braucht man das Neustartbit.


----------



## ducati (15 Februar 2013)

borromeus schrieb:


> Rein informativ: hat wer für PCS7 auch eine "korrekte" Lösung, die besser als meine Bastellösungen sind?



http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24449702

ab Seite 189

da ist beschrieben, wie die PCS7-Bausteine Ihre Anlauferkennung machen.


```
ERR := RD_SINFO (TOP_SI := TOP_SI, START_UP_SI := START_UP_SI);
// Read out start info
IF TOP_SI.NUM = 100 THEN // When startup
```
Du könntest also einen Baustein schreiben, welcher die Anlauferkennung so macht und an nem Ausgang zur Verfügung stellt. Damit dann Deine gewünschten Aktionen im CFC realisieren.
Im Moment fällt mir auch kein Baustein aus der PCS7 Bibliothek ein, welcher ne Anlauferkennung liefert, also selberschreiben.


Gruß.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Februar 2013)

Astralavista schrieb:


> In PCS7 werden die Bausteine automatisch mit im OB100 eingebaut (falls bnötigt).
> Sieht man auch wenn man die Eigenschaften eines Bausteins im CFC-Editor aufmacht.


Heißt also, jedem Baustein wir sein eigener OB100 virtuell zugeordnet?


----------



## borromeus (15 Februar 2013)

Nein, man stellt in den FB-Eigenschaften eine sogenannte TaskList ein.
Dort steht drinnen in welchen OB's der Baustein automatisch miteingebaut wird.
Heisst ein Baustein wird möglicherweise mehrmals im Programm aufgerufen.
Mag jetzt für einen S7-Programmierer verwirrend erscheinen, stellt im praktischen Leben aber kein Problem dar.
Der PCS7 Programmierer braucht da eigentlich an nichts denken. Passiert alles von alleine.
Du musst Dir vorstellen, dass zB sämtliche Systemmeldungen automatisch generiert werden, dazu werden verschiedene Bausteine für Baugruppenfehler automatisch in die passenden FehlerOB's reingeschoben.
Der Systembaustein PS (für Stromversorgung) wird ohne Dein zutun im OB1, OB100, OB81, OB83 eingebaut.


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2013)

Die grundlegende Funktion eines OB in einer PLC ist immer gleich.
Es ist völlig unerheblich, ob die Aufrufe manuell oder von der Prgrmierumgebung erstellt werden.
Es ist aber so, dass es die Funktion eines OB 100 benötigt wird.
Das ist auch so bei CNC
Ohne Ob100 und Fb1 wird keine einzige 8XX funktionieren.

Daher wird es Zeit andere Dinge zu akzeptieren oder sich das Wissen an zueignen oder einfach ruhig zu sein.



bike


----------



## UniMog (15 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Daher wird es Zeit andere Dinge zu akzeptieren oder sich das Wissen an zueignen oder einfach ruhig zu sein.
> bike



Der Spruch ist gut......... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KT2BJzAwbU

weil Schlaumeier haben wir genug hier 
Aber wenn sich jeder daran halten würde wäre es verdammt ruhig im Forum........  ROFLMAO


----------



## IBFS (15 Februar 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Der Spruch ist gut......... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KT2BJzAwbU
> 
> weil Schlaumeier haben wir genug hier
> Aber wenn sich jeder daran halten würde wäre es verdammt ruhig im Forum........  ROFLMAO



http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=q9zZiRUbO5U


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Februar 2013)

bike;427982Es ist aber so schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das Du so siehst...
> 
> ...dann ist ja jede Diskussion hinfällig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Februar 2013)

Kann es sein das du dir das Leben mit deinen Kunden unnötig schwer machst ??? Wenn ich das was von "zurückbau auf Classic" und "umerziehen" lese fällt mir nichts anderes dazu ein..... Und wie kann man mit Markus auf einem Forumstreffen aneinandergeraten ? 

Ist ja toll das du den OB100 nicht brauchst aber es gibt ihn nunmal und dann kann man ihn auch nutzen. Vor allem wenn es der Kunde will....

Du hast übrigens mit dem Fahrad viel gemeinsam. Abgesehen davon das ihr mich beide etwas nervt arbeitet ihr auch in irgendeiner Weise für Unternehmen aus der Stadt die es gar nicht gibt.....


----------



## bike (16 Februar 2013)

Lipperlandstern;428105Abgesehen davon das ihr mich beide etwas nervt arbeitet ihr auch in irgendeiner Weise für Unternehmen aus der Stadt die es gar nicht gibt.....[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Also sowohl Bayern, als auch das Allgäu und auch die Stadt dort gibt es.
> Und wer Stern im Namen hat ist oft auch Schnuppe
> 
> 
> bike


----------



## Blockmove (16 Februar 2013)

@Perfekter & @bike
Ihr beide nervt mich langsam gehörig mit euren Kindergarten-Spielchen
Es ging ihr um das ganz simple und primitive Thema "Startup Merker im OB1 / OB100".
Da interessiert mich schlichtweg nicht, was der eine bei BMW und der andere bei Oetker mit TIA oder Classic macht.
Und irgendwelche persönliche "Anfeindungen" haben hier schon gar nix verloren. Geht doch in ein Esotherik-Forum oder ruft bei Astro-TV an und lasst euch beraten.

Diesmal ohne Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (16 Februar 2013)

Da hast du bestimmt recht.
Ich wollte wissen wie ihr es macht.
Nicht um meine Sichtweise zu bestätigen, sondern um zu verstehen wie es andere machen und ggF etwas zu verbessern.

Dass das so abgeglitten ist nervt mich vermutlich mehr als dich.
Mir geht das Absolutismusdenken auf den Nerv.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Da hast du bestimmt recht.
> Ich wollte wissen wie ihr es macht.
> Nicht um meine Sichtweise zu bestätigen, sondern um zu verstehen wie es andere machen und ggF etwas zu verbessern.
> 
> ...



Komischerweise geraten aber immer der vermeintlich Perfekte und das Fahrrad aneinander. Und nicht nur in diesem Tread......  Aber wie soll in diesem Fall auch der Klügere nachgeben ?  .... mach einfach den Deckel drauf und lass dich nach Japan versetzen.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Februar 2013)

jaja, die Bielefeldverschwörung...

@LiLaSt: bisweilen muss man einem Kunden präsentieren und vorführen, das etwas geht. Allerdings war aus Kundensicht in dem Fall nur sichtbar, dass es sowohl mit Classic wie auch mit TIA geht. Und sich mit TIA befassen zu müssen - tja, die Neugierde konnte ich nicht erwecken.

Also muss ich nun warten, bis ich wirkliche Vorteile der 1200/1500er vorführen kann.


----------



## bike (16 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> jaja, die Bielefeldverschwörung...
> 
> @LiLaSt: bisweilen muss man einem Kunden präsentieren und vorführen, das etwas geht. Allerdings war aus Kundensicht in dem Fall nur sichtbar, dass es sowohl mit Classic wie auch mit TIA geht. Und sich mit TIA befassen zu müssen - tja, die Neugierde konnte ich nicht erwecken.
> 
> Also muss ich nun warten, bis ich wirkliche Vorteile der 1200/1500er vorführen kann.



---> garbage can


bike


----------



## Peter Gedöns (17 Februar 2013)

Bike wie konnte dir mit deiner jahrzehnte langer Erfahrung in der Entwicklung von CNC Maschinen das  Bit DB8DBX45.0 entgehen?
Das ist der vom Grundprogramm der 8X0D PL /SL zur Verfügung gestellte  Anlauf Merker


----------



## bike (17 Februar 2013)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Bike wie konnte dir mit deiner jahrzehnte langer Erfahrung in der Entwicklung von CNC Maschinen das  Bit DB8DBX45.0 entgehen?
> Das ist der vom Grundprogramm der 8X0D PL /SL zur Verfügung gestellte  Anlauf Merker



Ist der uns wirklich entgangen?
Eher weniger.
Wenn du dich an den Anfang der 840D erinnern kannst, dann ist dir auch noch bekannt, dass der vollqualifizierende Zugriff mehr Rechenzeit als ein Merker benötigt.
Daher hat es seinen Sinn nicht auf einen DB zu zugreifen.

Aber wenn jemand die Aussage als sinnvoll bewertet, der CNC keine Ahnung hat, dann denk ich doch nach ;-)
Aber erst wenn ich besseres zu tun habe. 


bike


----------



## Peter Gedöns (17 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ist der uns wirklich entgangen?
> Eher weniger.
> Wenn du dich an den Anfang der 840D erinnern kannst, dann ist dir auch noch bekannt, dass der vollqualifizierende Zugriff mehr Rechenzeit als ein Merker benötigt.
> Daher hat es seinen Sinn nicht auf einen DB zu zugreifen.
> bike



dem ist heute auch noch so, aber mir sind bisher die von dir entwickelten Werkzeugmaschinen nicht mit einer optimierten PLC Zykluszeit aufgefallen.


----------



## bike (17 Februar 2013)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> dem ist heute auch noch so, aber mir sind bisher die von dir entwickelten Werkzeugmaschinen nicht mit einer optimierten PLC Zykluszeit aufgefallen.



Na aber so schlecht sind wir auch nicht. 


bike


----------



## 00alex (10 Mai 2013)

RHETORISCHE FRAGEN !!!


> Ist OB100 nicht ein Baustein der nur eimalig beim Neustart aktiv wird ?
> Wird er immer wieder gelesen oder wirklich nur einen SPS Zyklus lang ... dann würde er  Zykluszeit sparen ?



Man kann (glaube ich)* wenn man nur OB1 benützen möchte* , es mit einem negierten nichtremanenten Merker eine CASE Abfrage am OB1 Anfang und einem bedingten Sprung zum eigentlichem Programm(aufrufe) im OB1 *oder* bedingt zu OB1 Ende machen ... wo es den Merker auch bedingt auf 1 setzt . Wenn die Sprungziele mit BE ( Bausteinende ) gekapselt sind würde nur die CASE Abfrage sich immer wiederholen die Anlauf Aktionen aber nur beim Anlauf...
Dieser Merker wird bei jedem Start 0 sein ...etc.

Für mich als Anfänger  scheint OB100 schöner zeitsparender und eleganter zu sein


----------



## borromeus (10 Mai 2013)

Also langsam frage ich mich wirklich was das soll....

Sag mal Alex, hat Dir nicht ein Super- Mod im Beitrag
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/62896-zaehler-kurze-frage-3.html#post442091
einen Hinweis gegeben?

Ich verstehe eigentlich auch nicht warum Du ständig Deinen "Glauben" über SPS'n veröffentlichst.

Zur Sache: ob jemand lieber den OB100 oder einen Anlaufmerker verwendet ist, wie man lesen kann, Geschmackssache. Deine CASE-Abfrage, bedingte Sprünge, bedingtes(?) setzen des Anlaufmerkers verwirren wieder mal andere Leser.


----------



## 00alex (10 Mai 2013)

SORRY 

Ab sofort werde ich auch kurze Programme in einem 
	
	



```
Fenster als Beispiele posten .
Hast recht wo es kompliziert ist soll man ...anschaulich werden !

:(

Die Idee war : [B]falls man OB100 nicht mag [/B]kann man zwei unabhängige Programme/FC/FB im OB1 schreiben einen nur für den Anlauf und einen für die "normal" Bearbeitung ... der Anlaufprogramm soll zeitlich [B]so lange[/B] ausgeführt/[B]gelesen[/B] werden bis man mit dem Normalbetriebprogramm starten kann ... deswegen die Sache mit dem Anlaufmerker(NICHTREMANENT) und deswegen die "CASE" !
Ist es jetzt klar ?

:)
```


----------



## Boxy (10 Mai 2013)

Ich glaube Du hast Da die Funktion im BS des OB100 nicht verstanden!

Z.B. wird bei 840D dieser OB100 *eigentlich* benötigt.
Oder wegen er Einfachheit oder Lesbarkeit nutzt man halt beim Anlauf diesen OB100 um vor den eigentlichem OB1 Dinge zu initialisieren!

Bei einer normalen 3xx Steuerung kann man bestimmt einfacher ohne OB100 auskommen als bei z.B. der NC Steuerung (wobei hier auch).
Aber wegen der ganzen Verständlichkeit usw. nutzen viele diesen halt ... 

Dieser BAustein wird nur einmalig aufgerufen vom BS.
In Zeiten von 314C und 317C Steuerungen, sprechen wir da von eigentlich keiner Zykluszeiteinsparung mehr und wenn dann im µs Bereich.
Dies fällt auch nicht mehr auf, wenn Du mal die Leistungsdaten anschaust was 1 oder 10K Code ausmachen ...


Du darfst aber gerne deinen Code so komplifizieren wie Du möchtest


----------



## 00alex (10 Mai 2013)

00alex schrieb:


> Für mich als Anfänger  scheint OB100 schöner zeitsparender und eleganter zu sein



Sagte ich doch 

Wenn OB100 nur einmal gerufen/gelesen wird und im Anlauf Initialisierungen gemacht werden müssen die* länger als einen SPS Zyklus lang* dauern ( !solche gibt es! ) ... dann ist OB100 keine allgemeine Lösung !


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2013)

00alex schrieb:


> Sagte ich doch
> 
> Wenn OB100 nur einmal gerufen/gelesen wird und im Anlauf Initialisierungen gemacht werden müssen die* länger als einen SPS Zyklus lang* dauern ( !solche gibt es! ) ... dann ist OB100 keine allgemeine Lösung !




An welche Initalisierungen denkst du da denn?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Mai 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> An welche Initalisierungen denkst du da denn?



Denken ????? Er meint bestimmt eine Art Grundstellungsfahrt von irgendeinem Zylinder. Die dauert natürlich länger als 1 Zyklus.  Dann geht ein OB100 natürlich wirklich nicht  ....

au mannnnnnn


----------



## IBFS (13 Mai 2013)

Er hat einfach nicht begriffen, das der OB100 nur zum Verbiegen 
von ein paar Merkern und zum Initialisieren von Schrittketten da ist.
Wenn der OB100 größer als 1kByte ist platzt das CPU Gehäuse auseinander.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Mai 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn der OB100 größer als 1kByte ist platzt das CPU Gehäuse auseinander.


Bei einem halbwegs großen PCS7 Projekt werden mehrere hundert Funktionen im OB100 aufgerufen, im Grunde alle Bausteine aus der APL werden dort initialisert, da platzt nichts.
1KB? Bist du sicher dass das eine 300/400er und nicht einer 200/1200er war?


----------



## IBFS (13 Mai 2013)

@Thomas_v2.1
Wie war das doch gleich ... wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten ... Dann such mal schön weiter  

Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass ich nach dem ganzen 00alex-Spam noch Lust auf sinnvolle Beiträge habe, oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Mai 2013)

Ich denke mal den sind wir los, der friemelt gerade eine Schrittkette mit 2000 Schritten zusammen.


----------



## IBFS (13 Mai 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich denke mal den sind wir los, der friemelt gerade eine Schrittkette mit 2000 Schritten zusammen.



Ich habe ja nichts gegen Übermoviertheit, aber gefühlte 500 Beiträge in 14 Tage ist etwas zu krass.


----------



## vollmi (13 Mai 2013)

Dafür war er für jede Art der Zuwendung immer dankbar. Erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen Hund (selig).


----------



## 00alex (14 Mai 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dafür war er für jede Art der Zuwendung immer dankbar. Erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen Hund (selig).



DANKE


----------



## bike (14 Mai 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dafür war er für jede Art der Zuwendung immer dankbar. Erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen Hund (selig).



So geht es mir auch gerade.
Unser Lieschen Müller ist auch sehr dankbar, solange der Futternapf voll ist.

Nix für ungut


bike


----------

